# Nike boot Fit ?



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

man it's hard for someone to throw a size number at you. At least go to a local shop and try on a few pairs to judge what size you need, then go from there.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

JPOW said:


> man it's hard for someone to throw a size number at you. At least go to a local shop and try on a few pairs to judge what size you need, then go from there.


+1. My 2014 Nike Vapen size 10 fits my foot the same as my 2013 Nike zoom ites. Go try this years Nike boots and it will fit about the same as past years.


----------



## Matprovo (Dec 3, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> +1. My 2014 Nike Vapen size 10 fits my foot the same as my 2013 Nike zoom ites. Go try this years Nike boots and it will fit about the same as past years.


that the point i live in quebec canada and the only boardshop that as nike boot doesnt sell it anymore .. so i can not compare  ill go tomorrow try a bunch a brand to give me a average size


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Matprovo said:


> that the point i live in quebec canada and the only boardshop that as nike boot doesnt sell it anymore .. so i can not compare  ill go tomorrow try a bunch a brand to give me a average size


Empire ont arreté de les vendres car le produit etait vraiment pas terrible,j'en es parlé avec le gerant (Sylvain) de boisbriand en fin de semaine justement.

Sorry for answering in french to a fellow neibor.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I've read on that gigantic 100+ page thread on easyloungin (am i allowed to mention another site?) that nike does not really have 0.5 sizes. What they actually do is something like put a size 8 liner in a size 9 shell for size 8.5. Source was a guy that seems pretty knowledgeable about Nike stuff since he seemed to own a shop or work at a shop and has been riding Nike every year.

Also nothing related with size but for your reference I have nothing to complain about my Kaiju's from last year but it felt softer than I would've liked. I used to ride mostly lower end DC boots like DC park/rogan etc. 

My friend bought a pair as well and he thought they were too soft too. He used to ride Thirtytwo TM's. 

They're not like they have no flex, but I would still classify them on the softer end of medium flex boots. Also it was impossible to put J-bars to increase the flex because they would make the boots gigantically fat and uncomfortable (local shop hooked me up with some).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I've read on that gigantic 100+ page thread on easyloungin (am i allowed to mention another site?)


Dude you're about to be banned. Normally it's just a warning but when it's EL there is no warning just bannage.

Most boot manufacturers do not have true sizing, which means 8.5 is actually 8 with a thinner liner, or something like that.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Dude you're about to be banned. Normally it's just a warning but when it's EL there is no warning just bannage.
> 
> Most boot manufacturers do not have true sizing, which means 8.5 is actually 8 with a thinner liner, or something like that.


Bullshit. There isn't anything wrong about mentioning EL here. 

To the OP you are really varied in your shoe size. Anything from a 9 to a 10.5? There is no way anyone is going to be able to pick a boot for you here with such a wide variable. Personally, I wear a 12.5 Nike shoe, both in running styles and in skateboarding styles. For my Nike DK snowboard boots that I picked up this season I went with a size 12. They've started to pack out and fit snug. No pain.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

pretty risky to pick boot sizes without trying them on, but if you're desperate, Nike in my experience is the same size in length compared to Burton. However, this is in the length dimension only... my Burtons were wider with more volume and a larger heel.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Derp said:


> Bullshit. There isn't anything wrong about mentioning EL here.


Twas a joke.


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Twas a joke.


There shall be no jokes on this forum. It is 100% serious, 100% of the time


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

*What boot would You recommend for U/Atlas on NS/Legacy?*

Hello there,

I decided to go softer and try some jumps and simple tricks this yaar. Have Lib C2 Dark Series with C60 and ION's for carving/freeride. Got a Legacy 158 and Atlas L/XL, now I want to complete that with right shoes, but I am not that familiar with soft/medium boots as with stiff stuff. Anyone can recommend sth? As mentioned I ride burtons now and they seem to be fine with my foot, what model would be good for my purpose? Was also thinking about Nike's, dunno what model though.

cheers!


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Nike Kaiju, won't regret it!


----------

